# That's close enough



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Ever been making something and said "it's close enough"? Well here's a test for all you eyeball engineers. 

http://woodgears.ca/eyeball/


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

6.0 @ 163 seconds I believe was the time I know the score was 6.0. I got tired of doin it after the 2nd time


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

gee I suck. I thought I'd be better


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Your inaccuracy by category:
Parallelogram	6.3	5.4	4.1
Midpoint	2.2	1.4	1.4
Bisect angle	10.9	2.9	1.6
Triangle center	5.8	7.8	0.7
Circle center	3.2	1.0	2.8
Right angle	2.8	0.9	2.7
Convergence	5.1	2.2	2.8
Average error: 3.52 (lower is better)
Time taken: 142.7


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Can't do this on the phone...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Parallelogram	137.6__22.1__6.4
Midpoint 1.0__7.2__8.5
Bisect angle	7.3__3.3__0.5
Triangle center	28.3__15.4__29.5
Circle center	2.2__3.0__2.0
Right angle 3.7__1.2__5.0
Convergence	4.5__5.0__6.1

Average error: 14.28 (lower is better)
Time taken: 119.8 


I did Pretty dang good on several of them.. check out that accuracy within 0.5 units


----------



## gcfishguy (Nov 21, 2010)

Your inaccuracy by category:
Parallelogram	5.8	4.2	2.8
Midpoint	3.2	21.0	8.0
Bisect angle	0.7	7.7	1.2
Triangle center	4.5	15.4	3.9
Circle center	5.4	3.0	1.0
Right angle	1.3	4.4	0.3
Convergence	4.1	1.0	10.8
Average error: 5.22 (lower is better)
Time taken: 180.5


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I GOT A ZERO!!!

Parallelogram	12.4	7.2	9.4
Midpoint	1.4	2.8	*1.0*
Bisect angle	12.7	*0.8* 5.7
Triangle center	13.7	*1.0* 22.7
Circle center	6.4	3.0	10.4
Right angle	3.0	2.9	10.5
Convergence	10.4	13.0	*0.0*
Average error: 7.16 (lower is better)
Time taken: 72.9

I was tryin to go faster this time so I messed up a few but still did better than last time


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

<table align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><tr><td width="20"> 
</td><td valign="top" width="330"> 
*Your inaccuracy by category:*
<table id="scores" border="0" cellspacing="1"> <tbody><tr><td width="130">
</td><td width="50">
</td><td width="50">
</td><td width="50"> 
</td></tr><tr><td>Parallelogram</td><td align="right">2.8</td><td align="right">2.0</td><td align="right">4.0</td></tr><tr><td>Midpoint</td><td align="right">1.4</td><td align="right">2.2</td><td align="right">4.1</td></tr><tr><td>Bisect angle</td><td align="right">1.5</td><td align="right">2.8</td><td align="right">6.6</td></tr><tr><td>Triangle center</td><td align="right">1.9</td><td align="right">1.8</td><td align="right">6.1</td></tr><tr><td>Circle center</td><td align="right">2.8</td><td align="right">1.4</td><td align="right">3.2</td></tr><tr><td>Right angle</td><td align="right">0.5</td><td align="right">2.0</td><td align="right">2.0</td></tr><tr><td>Convergence</td><td align="right">4.1</td><td align="right">3.2</td><td align="right">2.2</td></tr></tbody></table> 
*Average error: *2.79 (lower is better)
*Time taken: *160.2 
</td></tr></tr></tbody></table>
Driving in the rain, laptop on the center console, operating the touchpad with two fingers.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

This is addictive. Best time yet for me:

Parallelogram	9.4	10.2	1.4
Midpoint 7.2	2.8	3.2
Bisect angle	0.7	1.1	3.8
Triangle center	8.8	9.7	15.5
Circle center	3.2	3.2	2.2
Right angle 2.2	5.0	0.1
Convergence	5.1	12.2	5.0
Average error: 5.33 (lower is better)
Time taken: 90.0

Parallelogram	12.4	7.6	7.2
Midpoint	3.2	3.0	2.0
Bisect angle	0.4	4.3	0.4
Triangle center	6.0	7.2	7.6
Circle center	6.7	5.8	3.0
Right angle	1.0	2.6	2.2
Convergence	14.0	6.7	5.4
*Average error: 5.18 (lower is better)
Time taken: 73.6 *


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Of course you'd be good P, look at what you do for a living 

...and Bruin, stop playing this will driving :nutkick:


----------

